# ZTFab aka All-A-Cart.com Welding Cart Kit - Assembly



## coolidge (May 3, 2017)

I ordered a welding cart kit from All-A-Cart.com sized to fit my Everlast PowerTIG 255ext as nobody makes a welding cart big enough for the thing. Here we go...

Here's the base (upside down) handles and tubes.







Here's the rest of the bits and casters, CNC plasma cut.






They were kind enough to send me some scrap drops to practice on, I lit the torch on them tonight. Here are some tack welds I practiced using some settings another guy who assembled one of these carts shared. This worked 'okay' stomping the tacks at 150 amps for just like a second took a bit of practice. Just a bit too little on time and the two edges melt away from each other and don't want to form a puddle.






Here's the cool part, remembering this is .100 material. This guy had also spent some time using pulse TIG, again using his settings I was able to run this bead on the first try, my first time ever using pulse TIG. 130 amps, 50/50 amps, 50/50 on time, 1 second pulse, this was super easy, very controllable, I will probably just use this pulse setup to tack weld. No filler rod, just fuse welded. That's a tack weld far left I didn't pulse weld over by the way.


----------



## coolidge (May 6, 2017)

Time for paint!


----------



## brino (May 6, 2017)

Excellent!
Please keep 'em coming.

-brino


----------



## tweinke (May 7, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## coolidge (May 7, 2017)

Finished!


----------



## brino (May 7, 2017)

All welded up and painted already?
You are fast!

Looks great!
-brino


----------

